# Schecter Prototypes For 2008



## eleven59 (Dec 8, 2007)

These look interesting.







































And some random other prototypes:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 8, 2007)

horrid.

i don't like any of those.

i was hoping for some more cool looking sevens.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Dec 8, 2007)

wow those neon things are gay.
whats the point of releasing shit?
why would a company do that to themselfs?


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> horrid.
> 
> i don't like any of those.
> 
> i was hoping for some more cool looking sevens.



1) Check which forum this is  

2) I kinda like them 



SHREDTOKILL said:


> wow those neon things are gay.
> whats the point of releasing shit?
> why would a company do that to themselfs?



These are prototypes, not actual production models.

And I kinda like the neon things


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Interesting really is the right word.

this one is cool though, but fuck me $1000 forget that, lol


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 8, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> 1) Check which forum this is
> 
> 2) I kinda like them





1) sorry, didn't notice.

2)


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 8, 2007)

Some of those are pretty cool, and I like that one of them has an old school diamond series headstock (the tele)

Those first ones though...


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 8, 2007)

I actually like most of these, the Rick-looking ones look pretty awesome, I also like the "Metal" PT and Avenger models quite a bit too.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> horrid.
> 
> i don't like any of those.
> 
> i was hoping for some more cool looking sevens.



At least some of them have reverse headstocks, wich is imho, a step in the right direction


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> At least some of them have reverse headstocks, wich is imho, a step in the right direction



agreed.


----------



## amonb (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are pretty hit-and-miss for me. I like some of the ones with the EMGs, but damn there is some dreck amongst that.

But hey, they're prototypes.


----------



## budda (Dec 8, 2007)

rickenbacker much? lol

i'd like to try the weird-superstrat-type ones, personally. interesting body style, interesting to know how it felt sitting, as well as how it sounds lol


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 8, 2007)

HamBungler said:


> I actually like most of these, the Rick-looking ones look pretty awesome, I also like the "Metal" PT and Avenger models quite a bit too.



 Especially the PT.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

I found some better ones:


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 8, 2007)

Those graphic ones look like burning ass hairs smell.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 8, 2007)

jeff, that first one's kind of cool.



Zepp88 said:


> Those graphic ones look like burning ass hairs smell.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> jeff, that first one's kind of cool.





I really do like that first one. Alot.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 8, 2007)

_burning ass hairs smell_ omfg 

I dig that first one too, Jeff.

Reversed headstocks FTW!!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 8, 2007)

First one, really nice. 

Others : holyshitfugly. Especially the one with the maple board...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 8, 2007)

I like the neck through ones with the stubby lower horn and OFR. Definitely worth $1000. Has an old school BC Rich vibe. Head stock looks kind of gay on those though, and the obvious lack of a string


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 8, 2007)

Those headstocks suck ass. They look like the Stiletto basses body-wise.


----------



## mrp5150 (Dec 8, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> horrid.
> 
> i don't like any of those.



+1

I laughed pretty hard scrolling through those pieces of shit.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Schecter made the right call not putting those into production...


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 9, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> +1
> 
> I laughed pretty hard scrolling through those pieces of shit.


----------



## Groff (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck! Me want! And it already has my favorite pickups installed!  hz-4's


----------



## TMM (Dec 9, 2007)

looks to me like they're aiming for the Framus look


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 9, 2007)

cant say that any of those do anything for me sadly, as I really want a damien, dig those bat inlays, plus there cheap


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I hate every single one of them, and I'm about the biggest schecter fanboi I can think of. 
I don't want schecter to do vintage guitars, fuck Rickenbacker and other old shit, I want innovative guitars.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 9, 2007)

Not saying anything.








Cool finish. Shame everything else in this thread looks like ass.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Not saying anything.



Yeah like ibanez never made any horrible looking models


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 9, 2007)

Most of these are lame. I'm surprised! I do, however, like the Rickenbacker looking one, the one with the P90s, and I'd like that matte Tele if not for those goofy bat inlays.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah like ibanez never made any horrible looking models



Never as many variations on something as blatantly ugly as that.

But I agree with you. The Jetking should, like Schecter, roll over and die. It sucks.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

I found some more guitars that almost looks nice:


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

I also found this. 

It's a customguitar that costs 2499 us dollars: 






2499 US DOLLARS!!!! for that piece of shit, WTF!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 9, 2007)

Meh. The Hellraiser and Loomis are still the only decent looking ones.


----------



## tie my rope (Dec 9, 2007)

if that were a 7 and had the ordinary schecter headstock id be all over it.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 9, 2007)

Some are not bad, but some looks like cheap corts, look at this one with skull/bones inlays


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, a whole page of fugly.

Ric-a-like guitars.

Wanna-be 80's shred guitars.

Fake worn crap.

Y-U-C-K.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Some are not bad, but some looks like cheap corts, look at this one with skull/bones inlays



"-what do you think about a pirate guitar
-yeah that will be good for the children
- yeah let's market more towards 10 year olds. "


----------



## kherman (Dec 9, 2007)

_*YUK!*_


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 9, 2007)

ooo some of those were pretty bad

The rick clones were the only ones i found interesting


----------



## XEN (Dec 9, 2007)

Yuck


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> this one is cool though, but fuck me $1000 forget that, lol



i really liked that design too
and the finishes are great
but i too was hoping to see some sexy sevens


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

eleven59 said:


>



I love these.


----------



## Holy Katana (Dec 9, 2007)

Schecter has an ad for their new '08 models in the new Guitar World. There's a couple of really cool models.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> Schecter has an ad for their new '08 models in the new Guitar World. There's a couple of really cool models.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 9, 2007)

The neons look like shit. Cheap attempts at an RG550. 

Schecter shouldn't bother with 24 frets given how fucking appalling the upper fret access is. I've played comfier telecasters. 

That red thing would look sweet if it a)lost the pickguard b)had 8 strings and c)the headstock said Nevborn.


----------



## budda (Dec 9, 2007)

im willing to bet that they made ric-a-likes to see if they could get some older people to buy them as well as 14 year old shredders... *hides*

i can see this as trying to cover more market. and those C-1 Elites posted, an the S-1's.. hotdamn.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 9, 2007)

This guitar is totally fusion. I love it! The other ones are kinda...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

^[action=Lucky Seven]likes it[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

Stitch said:


> The neons look like shit. Cheap attempts at an RG550.
> 
> Schecter shouldn't bother with 24 frets given how fucking appalling the upper fret access is. I've played comfier telecasters.



I know it's so sad. if tour going to copy a ibanez at least take something worth copying. 

Some people have weird hands. The rest of us reaches the 24th fret with no problem.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> This guitar is totally fusion. I love it! The other ones are kinda...





tie my rope said:


> if that were a 7 and had the ordinary schecter headstock id be all over it.



Both of those guitars look cheap. the pickguard looks like it's made of cheap plastic, and so does the pickups, the screws that holds the pickguard looks older then me. The red one looks like it entirely made out of plastic. 
The color looks faded and the entire guitars looks old, plastic, dusty and cheap. extremely cheap. 

But I'm not negative


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Dec 9, 2007)

im gassin so bad for a c-1 elite, and the orange quilt is def hittin the spot for me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Both of those guitars look cheap. the pickguard looks like it's made of cheap plastic, and *so does the pickups*, the screws that holds the pickguard looks older then me. The red one looks like it entirely made out of plastic.
> The color looks faded and the entire guitars looks old, plastic, dusty and cheap. extremely cheap.
> 
> But I'm not negative



They're EMG's, they all look like that


----------



## Lee (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats easily one of the uglier guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the Hellraiser is the only Schecter I'll ever like, barring a Loomis.

I'm now an Ibanez kinda guy.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

Stitch said:


> The neons look like shit. Cheap attempts at an RG550.



So Ibanez invented the bright neon superstrat?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope.

But Schecter still suck!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

Stitch said:


> But Schecter still suck!



Now, I do agree with you there. I just thought they looked cool (which is about all Schecter can do for me imo ).


----------



## Drew (Dec 9, 2007)

Note to Schecter - you're not Gretch.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 9, 2007)

Some of those are pretty wild.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> They're EMG's, they all look like that



nonono these look even more plastic. there like the superbad schecter edition.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Now, I do agree with you there. I just thought they looked cool (which is about all Schecter can do for me imo ).



When you become older and grow some real hands, you'll be ready for schecter  

for stitch, all hope is long gone


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> When you become older and grow some real hands, you'll be ready for schecter



I'll bet my hands are bigger than yours. It has nothing to do with neck size, I like large necks, just not Schecters'.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 9, 2007)

i really liked some of those


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 10, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Some people have hands crippled by masturbation. The rest of us reaches the 24th fret with no problem.



fixed

dont like them, other than that walnut lookin one



Drew said:


> Note to Schecter - you're not Gretch.



ok that was quality. and i couldnt agree more. those bridges look horrid on those guitars



D-EJ915 said:


>


its missing one of the dots on the 24th fret inlay...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2007)

no just the way the sun is the inlay isn't reflecting the light properly


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

no i do believe he's right, i cant see even the outline of the 2nd dot at 24. :O


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 10, 2007)

iunno, i kinda dig that stilleto shape (love the bass version)

although it would look waaaaaaay better with no pickguard, and no pickup rings.

also HH or HSH



that being said, i still prefer the c1/c7 and the 006/007


----------



## darren (Dec 10, 2007)

I always thought the 006/007 looked kinda like a Rickenbacker. Those first ones really confirm that. I don't really care for any of those, except for maybe the red one with the P-90s.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> no just the way the sun is the inlay isn't reflecting the light properly



Nope, its just shit, that's why.


----------



## Groff (Dec 10, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I found some more guitars that almost looks nice:



Hey, that's my guitar!


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Those graphic ones look like burning ass hairs smell.



What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 10, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Nope, its just shit, that's why.



I told you they looked cheap. I hope they clean up there act before they make these into production models.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

I hope they roll over and die.

And go make the Italias they deserve.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 10, 2007)

your just jealous because schecter got better quality for less price then ibanez will ever have. (the 2007 models at least )


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Hardly. I've played them, and Ibanez piss all over them at the prices they go for here.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 10, 2007)

I've seen a lot of threads complaining about the poor quality of ibanez, but almost none about schecter. I think the majority of people agree that shecter has higher quality. Also you have been criticized a lot for not being able to prove your claims and not having a logic sense when it comes to shecter  
And I don't know about Scotland but in the rest of Europe ibanez are about 3 times more expensive then the schecters.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Quite the opposite, a Blackjack (if thats the shit, basic model 7) is &#8364;150 more here than an RG7321, and I hate my other guitarists. Its clunky, ugly, sounds like ass, and while the neck profile is not absolutely horrific the general 'feel' of the instrument is appalling. The bridge is horrible (although that is just my personal opinion) and the pickups are fucking atrocious - just as bad as the travesty's known as V77 and V87 by Ibanez.

Being an American brand, of course its stupidly overpriced here too.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you tried the omen extreme ?


----------



## The-Zeronaut (Dec 10, 2007)

i wish they make a 6 string loomis ...
 its my dream


----------



## Jason (Dec 10, 2007)

Stitch... Ah forget it..  THose first ones look like a cross between ric-gret-daisy rock guitars  Some of the others are cool.. 006 hellraiser 

Also the lighting and photos is what make some of those looks "cheap"


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2007)

i actually like this one:


----------



## skinhead (Dec 11, 2007)

The first ones are hideous, but I like them.

The one with the truckster paint it's so fucking awesome, the same with the avenger


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 11, 2007)

The truckster paint one looks stupid IMO. Seriously, Schecter needs to hire some more creative designers.

I'm definitely an Ibanez person, but the C-1 is not a bad guitar at all. The neck joint is really comfortable and I think it's good to have a thicker neck every once in a while for comfort's sake. They're solidly built and while I wouldn't trade my 1570 for a Hellraiser I'd definitely think about getting the Hellraiser sometime in the future off eBay.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL. Personally, I like Schecters... they make really good guitars and basses, and they do extended-scale sevens, which few manufacturers bother to do.

Also, I kinda agree with the Rickenbacker-Daisy Rock look... but keep in mind that the owner of Daisy Rock Guitars is the wife of the guy who owns Schecter, and quality and manufacturing is very similar.


----------

